# Fiance Visa - Questions before I submit



## Jackjones (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been looking through the forum and found it a great help!!!
I'm just finalising some of the my documentation but I'm really stressing over a few things! 


We are intending to apply for a fiance visa via category A - earning over £18,600

Q1
Background:
I have been with my employer for 7 years but went on a 6 month career break between November’ 14 to April’15.
During this 6 month period I was not paid, except for one month which was in error!
This over payment was paid back for a period of 6 months (July'15 – December’15) on my return.


The above causes a number of issues.

My latest P60 for 14/15 only has 6 months of taxable pay. So shows a lot less than £18,600


I’m sending 6 months of paylisps with the application. Some of these payslips the monthly figure is considerably lower due to repaying of the over payment, even though may annual salary is currently £24,150.


I have a letter for my employer stating that:
Date of employment (7 years ago)
Dates of careers break
Amount of over payment, months repayment was made, full amount has been paid off.
Full time permanent contact
Current annual salary £24,150

Will a letter stating the above and the below be required:
P60 for 14/15 (showing less than £18,600 due to 6 month career brake)
6 months of Pay slips – some of these are lower than usual due to over payment being repaid

Is the P60 actually needed? I have P60's from 12/13, 13/14 in needed , which show over £18600

Will 6 months of payslips and a letter stating my annual salary be sufficient? 
I don't want to confuse the ECO.

Q2
3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)


I have been with the same company but not earning the same amount for 6 months.

October’15 and prior to this my annual salary was £23,000. From November ’15 onwards by salary was £24150.

Both amounts are over £18,600

Answering no to question 3.12 requires an additional section to be filled. 
I realise that the application is a one-size-fits-all.

Do I just answer Yes to question 3.12?


Q3
I have 3 bank accounts
1	Wages paid in each month then all money moved out to other accounts.
2	All rent and utility bills paid from
3	General spending food, clothes etc

I’m only going to include the account that my wages get paid into.

I live in rented accommodation (I have letter for landlord and housing inspection report) there is no need to include this account to prove that I pay the bills and rent? 

One other issue is the address on my bank statements is for my parents address not the place where I currently live. 

Will this be a problem? 

Is a note needed to explaining this within my letter of introduction?
Council tax, water bill and housing inspection report all have the current address I’ve living at, not my parents address


Q4
Is a copy of my work contact needed? 

The contract I have is about 30 pages long. So quite a large document.

I do have a letter for my current employer stating that a have been employed for 7 years and on a full time permanent contact, will only this suffice and leave the contact out?

Any advice would be much appreciated as i'm really starting to stress over little things and don't want to confuse the ECO :confused2:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no wiggle room with the financial requirements. As you are applying under Cat A you must show that you have earned (or are earning) 18,600 per annum.

The P60 up to April 2015 is pretty irrelevant as you are expected to show that in the 6 months prior to your application you earned the equivalent of 18,600 GBP per annum, and this P60 is well out of this period.

Do your 6 month of payslips (gross income) and bank statements show you earning the equivalent of 18,600 GBP per annum.?

If not, then your application will fail. Letters from your employer -explaining the situation - won't help as you are expecting the ECO to show discretion as to a particular situation you find yourself in.

Personally I would wait until I had 6 months of payslips clearly showing an income of 18,600 and above.


----------



## Jackjones (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply 

I will leave the P60 out.

2 months out of the 6 monthly payslips have amounts taken out due to the previous overpayment.

These overpayment amounts are clearly labelled within the two payslips.

Under the heading 'Deductions' there are amounts taken out for tax, national insurance, pension, students load and also an amount labeled as 'Net overpayment'.

This means that the overpayment is taken from my gross pay(?) - There is a 'total personal pay' (gross Pay) amount then the overpayment is taken away from this. 

So from what you are saying I believe that I can prove with the 6 monthly payslips I will earn over £18,600 pa.


----------

